# Happy Embroidery Machines, Are the good?



## LAMECH

Forum, How good are the newer Happy Embroidery Machines? Based on my research, which is very limited Happy is ranked 3rd or 4th among the commercial machines. But i'm hearing conflicting things about their durability and quality. Are there any current or previous Happy owners that can shed any light on this conversation, Good or Bad. I am still considering them along side Barudan and Tajima. I know everyone says that Barudan and Tajima are neck and neck for the #1 spot, I just want to make sure i give all the other major players a fair look before i decide on which machine to lease!

Thanks


----------



## drdoct

I posted on the other post, but doubtfully they're close to 3rd. SWF or Melco has that spot locked up. In fact, I would say they're pretty close to 6th or 7th if that. That's not saying they're bad, but don't believe all a sales person tells you. In fact, they're so popular that I have no idea if they're any good or not. Bet you can't find a whole bunch of people who can.


----------



## bungy

Bought my Happy HCA-1201 in '99, still going strong.
Hav had no major mechanical issues.
Gets serviced regularly and it is built like a tank.

Multi-heads for most brands are all pretty good.

Some of the new compacts are not as well constructed, but that is the same for most brands.


----------



## Smalzstein

Are you considering single or multi head? multi heads HCR are rock solid. But the Voyagers are crappy, wear off too quickly.


----------



## laz0924

I have an HCD 1501 for 2 years and had zero problems, sometimes I run it 16 hrs a day and it just keeps humming along. The Voyager is not a true commercial machine more like a home machine on steroids.. but still better than the Brother PR600 in my opinion.
Also in my opinion Happy is at the top with Tajima & Buradan I have done enough research that there is no question in my mind about that.


----------



## joshemb

I don't know where drdoct got his knowledge, but ask any 3rd party tech and they will tell you Happy or Barudan
are #1 or #2 interchangable.( years ago when Happy was all steel, they were the best made)
Newer Tajimas is a close 3rd. SWF and Melco don't compare. 
I am talking about quality and stitching, not sales volume.
I am also talking about commercial, the HCS is in a different category.


----------



## drdoct

My rank was market sales based. I assume when someone is saying something is 1st, 2nd, 3rd, etc... they mean market share unless specified. I realize there are people here who have them, but not a whole lot. That's all I was trying to say. Of course I don't have the numbers but just looking at the number of people who have posted in Happy's defense (4), it's pretty obvious they don't have a huge share of the market. 

Again, as I stated before, I don't know how they are mechanically. As Josh said, you probably should talk to a hand full of independent mechanics in the area since if you buy one you'll need someone to work on it eventually not matter how great they are.


----------



## GraffixGuy

Mechanically they are pretty tough and easy to work on. Even the smaller Voyager machine is pretty durable. I've personally seen a few old Voyagers - that look like they've been used a lot - still working hard, putting out great looking stitching. The bigger ones like Smalzstein said are even tougher. (I've helped a few Happy machine owners over the years and have been impressed with how solid the machines seem to be overall.)


----------



## brian cresswell

Great machine but unfortunately if buying in the uk MIDWEST the sole agent are next to useless. Dont return Calls, Dont provide all the bits to go with the machine and make promises they dont keep. Will be v surprised if they dont file for insolvency soon and start trading under another variant name shortly.


----------



## ptegolf

Everyone I know with a Happy, isn't very happy for long. Personally we use Barudan and I'd never consider another machine. Maybe a Tajima, but that'd be it.


----------



## sttbtch

We have had 4 2 with our previous partner and the two more since we moved on our own. I have used the bauradens and at first I thought the bauadens sucked. On stitch quality user friendly. The happy is user friendly and the bauraden just was not maintained properly. Our two happys that we have run 16 hour days 5 - 6 days a week. Hard great machjnes

Sent from my DROID RAZR using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## laz0924

Maybe you should get out more and meet more Happy owners, you'll find out that's not the case.


----------



## Graphix Guy

laz0924 said:


> Maybe you should get out more and meet more Happy owners, you'll find out that's not the case.


Totally agree, Joe. Can't even begin to count how many people I personally know who own Happys and just love them.


----------



## stitchnbeauty

Love my HAPPY!!!! Bought it used and have owned it for 5 years. Runs normally 14-15 hours a day. Would NEVER get rid of my Happy. It stitches beautifully.


----------



## SewChic

are the newer Happys as durable as older models?


----------



## 539162

SewChic said:


> are the newer Happys as durable as older models?


No! The all metal Happys where really good machines. The new quiet version not as much. Lack of support and sales from Texmac is a huge downfall for Happy.


----------



## beanie357

We have tajimas. One of our customers we screen print for has Happy.
Some new, some older. Seems like whenever I am over there she has some issue or other. We do not with our tajimas.

Just my observation. But they are way cheaper, so many love them. Many never owned ant thing to compare.


----------



## 539162

beanie357 said:


> We have tajimas. One of our customers we screen print for has Happy.
> Some new, some older. Seems like whenever I am over there she has some issue or other. We do not with our tajimas.
> 
> Just my observation. But they are way cheaper, so many love them. Many never owned ant thing to compare.


A Happy is not that much cheaper then a Tajima. They are pretty much the same on price point. Happy may be $1000 to $2000 dollars cheaper on a multi head. Happy just doesn't go past a compact on their single heads. Tajima has the Neo to match Happy but Tajima also has a bigger TEMX table top machine. The biggest difference is Happy is a Made in Japan machine with Japanese parts and a Tajima is Japanese parts but the machine is assembled in China.


----------



## 539162

A Happy HCA (Steel Drive) will outrun and outlast a Tajima on any day of the week and twice on Sunday.  That is why the HCA is simply referred to as "The Workhorse"


----------



## beanie357

Glad for those who love their happy.
Glad for those who love their whatever.


----------



## David09

yes they are very good i am using it


----------



## TikisEmbroidery

I have had my Happy voyager since 2006 (new) then the following year I bought another(used) Love them both. I would say these machines are great better than any other out there. You don't see much of them on the used list. I see a whole lot of all the other brands. My opinion


----------



## 34Ford

So would the HCD-1501 and the new HCD2-1501 be under the category as a plastic machine?

I have seen the HCA models for sale but wasn't sure about the screen/controller and no usb as being outdated.


----------



## Claudiacarbonell

Hi Forum,
I need some direction, please! I want to buy an embroidery machine for my startup business but feel very disoriented! I am looking at Happy, Tajima, and ZSK. I need a superb quality machine that would allow me to be super creative and add festures as I grow. I love beautiful stitches, fast, easy to operate, and very little issues. I had a terrible experience with a Brother sewing and embroidery machine. Therefore, in still wounded. I appreciate so much your feedback 
Best to all of you!!💕


----------



## Stevie Homefront

Claudiacarbonell said:


> Hi Forum,
> I need some direction, please! I want to buy an embroidery machine for my startup business but feel very disoriented! I am looking at Happy, Tajima, and ZSK. I need a superb quality machine that would allow me to be super creative and add festures as I grow. I love beautiful stitches, fast, easy to operate, and very little issues. I had a terrible experience with a Brother sewing and embroidery machine. Therefore, in still wounded. I appreciate so much your feedback
> Best to all of you!!💕


Hi, What machine did you go with?


----------

